
France passes law to ban all oil and gas production by 2040 - smb06
https://www.seattletimes.com/business/france-passes-law-to-ban-all-oil-and-gas-production-by-2040/
======
Someone
[https://www.discoverfrance.net/France/DF_resources.shtml](https://www.discoverfrance.net/France/DF_resources.shtml):

 _”Deposits of petroleum are almost nonexistent, and natural gas reserves
discovered (1951) at Lacq in the Pyrenées are now nearly exhausted.”_

~~~
gregoriol
And as the article states: "it is largely symbolic since oil and gas produced
in France accounts for just 1 percent of domestic consumption"

I don't understand who/what this "ban" is for actually. If the current oil/gas
production is that ridiculous, ban it in 5 years, won't change much anyway,
but that would make a nice statement/publicity. Doing this in 20+ years, why?

Also, if they had taken the "matter" seriously, they could have banned all
refineries as well. but that would be a risky move, Total is quite large in
France's industry (actually n°2 by revenue -
[https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Classement_des_plus_grandes_en...](https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Classement_des_plus_grandes_entreprises_françaises_en_2016)).

On a positive note however, this may be a small part of a bigger plan: Paris
seems to have plans for a ban on petrol cars by 2030
([http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/10/12/paris-ban-
petrol-...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/10/12/paris-ban-petrol-cars-
city-2030-pollution-crackdown/)) and France seems to have plans for a ban on
petrol cars by 2040 ([http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/07/06/france-ban-
petrol...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/07/06/france-ban-petrol-
diesel-vehicles-2040/))

------
cgore
And I'll pass a law to ban poverty by 2525.

